# St Albans vizsla



## alvymartha (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all, I am moving to St Albans and wondered if anyone around St Albans had a vizsla that I could occasionally walk? I had two, Martha and Alvy, but they had to be re-homed when my husband and I divorced. I occasionally walk my friend's vizsla (Hendrix) and was hoping to get my viz-fix down south. I totally understand if no-one replied to this message as I probably wouldn't have done when I had the dogs, but just in case I thought I would try anyway. I could probably get a reference from Hendrix's owners if need be. I am down south alternate weekends and move down permanently at Christmas. I am due to have a baby at the end of January, but would still like to meet a vizsla to take out on an ad-hoc basis. I wouldn't want to be paid, I just want to borrow a vizsla for an hour or so every now and then because they are super-cool dogs. The best! 
Thanks for reading this. 
Anna


----------

